# Red Sea Bio-Chem Canister Filter!



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey guys,

Product Name: Merlin Plus 60 PowerChem Canister Filter by Red Sea

Not too sure if this will excite any of you but I found this canister filter at Petco for $23.










Original tag was about $99. I took a look at it inside and noticed that it was a clear canister and for some reason thought of CO2. Now i'm thinking of running this as a diffuser for CO2. Add some bio balls. It just might work. NOt too sure yet. Only pain is, it requires a powerhead to run. So mileage may vary for you guys. I found this deal at Petco in Lakeforest on El Toro off the Five freeway.

I'll post pictures of my future powerhead/reactor setup for all of you to see. Hope this helps some of you.

Product Info:
http://www.redseafish.com/Product.asp?dir=y&catID=100&subID=46&proID=186

OTHER FINDS:

Lee's Protein Skimmer --> $9.99 (warning for newbies: dont' really need this in a planted tank)


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

That's not a canister, it's a fluidized bed which has a huge surface area for bacteria that are bathed in oxygen rich water. I don't think it will work as a C02 reacter, it may get clogged.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah i figured it wasn't a canister filter, but what I wrote came straight from the box. For it to be a CO2 diffuser, I already know that I'm going to have to remove the filter media inside it. Then i'm adding bio-balls. I'm positive this will provide much more efficient result rather than just feeding a tube up a hangon filter pipe. 

So...it's not bad for 23 dollars now. And when i get an ocean tank in the future, I can always disconnect it and add the filter back in and use it for that tank.

Maybe my idea is all wrong, but I want to work with what I can get. I'll do my best to show that this can work as a reactor/diffuser setup.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea to me


----------

